# Insurance



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi,

Just got a 1995 GTR-R33, am 36 with no points and I don't have any no claims bonus. Got my insurance from Norwich Union.

They gave me introductory 30% no claims and the insurance for a standard GTR was £730.00. With exhaust and air induction it went upto £820. Only downside is a £700 excess!!

Have Cat1 and Tracker fitted but not sure whether the tracker gave any additional discount.

Kev


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow - that is an unbeliveable quote. I am 30 with a GTT and 10 years no claims, only a 4.5 year old SP30 and only managed £722 by quoting everyone. I think I would have gone the GTR route if insurance was available at that price.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

In half a year your SP30 wont count anymore and then you'll be laughing.

I got another 2 years till mine gets fully cleared from the insurance point of view but i think i may delay getting a faster car until december when it'll have been 3yrs anyway.

The biggest ballache is some insurers web sites now ask how many points rather than what conviction (i got 4pts not 3 cos i was being very bad  )


----------

